# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  هيئة التحكيم وكيف يتم تشكيلها

## أم خطاب

هيئة التحكيم وكيف يتم تشكيلها :

تنص المادة رقم 15 من قانون التحكيم على ان :
1- تشكل هيئة التحكيم باتفاق من محكم واحد أو أكثر فإذا لم يتفقا على عدد المحكمين كان العدد ثلاثة .
2- إذا تعدد المحكمون وجب أن يكون عددهم وترا ، وإلا كان التحكيم باطلاً .


هيئة التحكيم وكيف يتم تشكيلها :

المحكم arbiter هو شخص يتمتع بثقة الخصوم ، أولوه عناية الفصل في خصومة قائمة بينهم . ويقصد بهيئة التحكيم الجهة التي تتولي بإرادة طرفي التحكيم الفصل في النزاع المحرر بشأنه اتفاق تحكيم ، وهذه الجهة وطبقاً لصريح نص المادة 15 من قانون التحكيم قد تتشكل من محكم واحد أو أكثر إلا أنه في حالة تعدد المحكمين يجب أن يكون العدد وتراً : 3 : 5 : 7 وإلا كان التحكيم باطلاً ، ويقصد ببطـلان التحكيم المشار إليه بطـلان تشكيل هيئة التحكيم .

ومن الواضح كما يقرر الفقيه الدكتور عكاشة محمد عبد العال : إ هذا النص يحدد متطلبات إعمال قاعدة الوترية ، وهي تتضمن أحكاماً ثلاثة : 
الأول : هو أنه يجـوز تشكيـل هيئـة التحكيم من فرد واحد ، أو من عـدد من 
الأفراد بشرط أن يكون عددهم وتراً ، كثلاثة أو خمسة أو سبعة .
الثاني : هو أن تحديد عدد المحكمين متروك لحرية الطرفين بقيد واحد هو الالتزام بوترية التشكيل .
الثالث : هو أن المشرع قد احتاط لحالة عدم اتفاق الطرفين علي عدد المحكمين ، فتولي بنفسه تحديد العدد بثلاثة ، ملتزماً بذلك بمبدأ الوترية الذي قرره .

وفي بيان من يجوز أن يكون محكماً - سواء محكم فرد أو هيئة تحكيم - فيجوز أم يكون المحكم امرأة أو غير متخصص ولا خبرة له في موضوع النزاع أو جاهلاً بالقانون ولو كانت المسألة المطروحة عليه قانونية لأن القانون لم يتطلب ذلك ، ويجوز أن يكون المحكم جاهلاً لغة الخصوم فيحكم من واقع الأوراق المقدمة إليه ولو كانت مترجمة ، كما يجوز أن يكون المحكم علي غير ديانة الخصوم ولو كان موضوع النزاع يمس الدين عن قرب - مع مراعاة قيد النظام العام - ويجوز أن يكون المحكم أصماً أو أبكماً لأن القانون لا يمنع ذلك متي اتفق الخصوم علي اختياره ، ومن الجائز أن يكون المحكم أعمي لأن القانون لم يمنع ذلك ، ويجوز أن يكون المحكـم جاهلاً القراءة والكتابـة بشرط ألا يكون وحـده في هيئة التحكيم لأن القانون لا يتطلب إلا أن يوقع علي الحكم أغلبية المحكين .

وطبقاً لنص المادة 17 فقرة ب من قانون التحكيم المصري إذا كانت هيئة التحكيم مشكلة من ثلاثة محكمين اختار كل طرف محكماً ثم يتفق المحكمان على اختار المحكم الثالث - المحكم المرجح .

فإذا لم يعين أحد الطرفين محكمة خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لتسلمه طلبا بذلك من الطرف الآخر أو إذا لم يتفق المحكمان المعينان على اختيار المحكم الثالث خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لتاريخ تعيين أخرهما ، تولت المحكمة المشار إليها فى المادة 9 من هذا القانون اختياره بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين ويكون للمحكم 
الذى اختاره المحكمان المعينان أو الذي اختارته المحكمة رئاسة هيئة التحكيم .
وطبقاً لنص المادة فقرة 1 يكون الاختصاص بنظر مسائل التحكيم التى يحيلها هذا القانون إلى القضاء المصري للمحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع أما إذا كان التحكيم تجاريا دولياً ، سواء جرى فى مصر أو فى الخارج ، فيكون الاختصاص لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة مـا لـم يتفـق الطرفان على اختصاص 
محكمة استئناف أخرى فى مصر .
وتظل المحكمة التى ينعقد لها الاختصاص وفقـا للفقـرة السابقة دون غيرهـا صاحبة الاختصاص حتى انتهاء جميع إجراءات التحكيم .
المستشارالتحكيمى
طارق مجاهد العربي
المحامى بالاستئناف العالي ومجلس الدولة
عضو اتحاد المحامين الدولي 
عضو اتحاد المحامين العرب
عضو اتحاد المحامين الافرواسيوى
عضو ومحكم معتمد لدى مركز التحكيم الدولي
عضو ومحكم معتمد لدى مركز تحكيم حقوق عين شمس
عضو مؤسس للاتحاد العربي لمراكز التحكيم الهندسي


منقول as

----------


## mhalakkad

المستشارالتحكيمى / طارق مجاهد العربي
من خلال ما سطرت هنا فانت تعني في موضوعك هذا بما يسمى بالتحكيم الدولي
الذي تكون فية أطرافة أو أحدهم من غير الدول وهذا خاضع لأحكام القانون الدولي الخاص
وليس من إختصاص هذا القسم في القانون الدولي العام
ولسيادتكم كل التحية

----------


## أم خطاب

المستشار القانوني *طارق مجاهد العربي*
أهلا بك في المنتدى وشكرا للرد 
وتم نقل الموضوع الى قسم القانون الدولي الخاص
نعم لأن التحكيم الدولي هو تسوية المنازعات بين الدول بواسطة قضاة من اختيارهم وعلى أساس احترام القانون وأن اللجوء إلى التحكيم يتضمن تعهداً بالخضوع للحكم بحسن نية تتضح لنا الخصائص الأساسية للتحكيم وهي:
- أنه تسوية النزاع بواسطة قضاة من اختيار الأطراف.
- أنه تسوية على أساس القانون.
- أن الحكم الذي يصدر ملزم للأطراف.
وقد بدأ التحكيم بمرحلة التحكيم الفردي الذي يقوم به فرد واحد قد يكون فقيه أو رجل دين ثم انتقل إلى مرحلة التحكيم الجماعي الذي يقوم بهي مجموعة من المحكمين ويقوم على أساس اللجان المختلطة التي تمثل تطوراً جديداً للتحكيم وأخيراً بعد أن تشابكت مصالح الدول وازداد التطور في العلاقات الدولية ظهرت الحاجة الماسة إلى التحكيم الدولي

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

